# blurry pins



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

okay guys i have a question. so i have this problem when i come to full draw and look thru my peep my vision is very blurry at my sight when i focus on my target then when i focus my eyes on the pins the target is really blurry. i dont think its my eyesight cause im only 14 with 20/10 vision so i have no clue weather this is normal for everyone or if i am doing something wrong with focusing my eyes or something. all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

it's supposed to be that way. nobody i know of can clearly focus on two ojects with such distance between them. you're supposed to focus on the target as much as possible and fade in and out with focusing on the sight just a little. just let the sight float there and let her rip!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

what kind of sight and what size pins?


----------



## 12mcrebel38 (May 22, 2009)

i have this problem when i wear my contacts. would smaller pin size help?


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

i have a toxonics solo track 5 pin 0.019 pins


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

they make a special peep sight that has a small lens in it. they are called verifiers. look into one.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

12mcrebel38 said:


> i have this problem when i wear my contacts. would smaller pin size help?


same with me. Its especially bad in the sun but in he shade its pretty good.


----------



## 12mcrebel38 (May 22, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> same with me. Its especially bad in the sun but in he shade its pretty good.


same here. and its when i start to look through my peep and settle on my target when it gets bad


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Indianayounggun said:


> i have a toxonics solo track 5 pin 0.019 pins


.019 is pretty average, I was thinking maybe you just had to large of pins that were not bright enough.



bowtechy95 said:


> they make a special peep sight that has a small lens in it. they are called verifiers. look into one.


I agree with this. A lot of scope shooters will use them when they put in a lens that is to powerful.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> .019 is pretty average, I was thinking maybe you just had to large of pins that were not bright enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. A lot of scope shooters will use them when they put in a lens that is to powerful.


actually wouldn't the scope users use clarifiers and the hunters with blurry pins use verifiers?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> actually wouldn't the scope users use clarifiers and the hunters with blurry pins use verifiers?


Yes, I meant clarifier, but its essentially the same concept.


----------



## 12mcrebel38 (May 22, 2009)

whats an average price for a verifier?


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Yes, I meant clarifier, but its essentially the same concept.


haha very true. and the price off of lancaster is $15 for the verifier housing then $26 for the verifier lens.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> it's supposed to be that way. nobody i know of can clearly focus on two ojects with such distance between them. you're supposed to focus on the target as much as possible and fade in and out with focusing on the sight just a little. just let the sight float there and let her rip!


exactly


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

bowtechy95 said:


> haha very true. and the price off of lancaster is $15 for the verifier housing then $26 for the verifier lens.


but you must have a superball peep sight which costs forty in itself... i know its crazy


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

the superball and lens is 40 alone


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I made a sun shield for my sight, and it helps alot. I'll post up pics if you want


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

verifier for sure. a super ball peep if deffinatley worth the money. 
if you dont wanna do that, stick a piece if shrink wrap inside the peep to shade it, heard it helps


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I generally don't have that problem, but at the same time I wear glasses (can't see cler far away, decided I needed to check it out when in Math class in 7th grade I could barely red and sometimes misread the numbers and letter on the board from the back of the classroom.) It may be that your peep sight is too small, the optimum peep size is one that when you draw back, the field of view is only as big as the colored ring of your sight. and as for a good peep sight, I hear the TRU Peep is really good, and I have a Red Eye peep, I used to have a pro hunter peep and what type didn't really matter for me because my vision wasn't any darker in one peep from another since I shoot with both eyes open, but the Red Yey peep, TRU peep and the G5 Meta Peep are all very good peep sights.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I generally don't have that problem, but at the same time I wear glasses (can't see cler far away, decided I needed to check it out when in Math class in 7th grade I could barely red and sometimes misread the numbers and letter on the board from the back of the classroom.) It may be that your peep sight is too small, the optimum peep size is one that when you draw back, the field of view is only as big as the colored ring of your sight. and as for a good peep sight, I hear the TRU Peep is really good, and I have a Red Eye peep, I used to have a pro hunter peep and what type didn't really matter for me because my vision wasn't any darker in one peep from another since I shoot with both eyes open, but the Red Yey peep, TRU peep and the G5 Meta Peep are all very good peep sights.


btw, before I had glasses, my pins (had a cobra boomslang .029) were blurry and when I got my glasses they looked to me the difference of .029 from .019 and I shot better, then I went and got a .019 sight and shot a little better further away which is the reason I wanted a .019 sight.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah man, possibly a clairifier would help. A lot of times this happens to me on my single pin, i have to blink my eyes a couple times before i can see good.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

mustang kid said:


> Yeah man, possibly a clairifier would help. A lot of times this happens to me on my single pin, i have to blink my eyes a couple times before i can see good.


same with me.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> it's supposed to be that way. nobody i know of can clearly focus on two ojects with such distance between them. you're supposed to focus on the target as much as possible and fade in and out with focusing on the sight just a little. just let the sight float there and let her rip!


Exactly. If you're actually focusing on one of them, then you're not going to be able to see them both clearly. What your eyes do is they form a triangle with a single point, both turning to that object. You can't focus on two objects that far away and form the same triangle. If you close one eye, however, you will simply be seeing everything in front of you as a long channel, and your second eye won't be able to register depth perception. Less blur.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

try twisting your peep clockwise.
mine gets twisted...i've made it a habit to twist before every shot. clears everything up quick!


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

okay i might try one of those peeps lol 40 isnt that bad... it is half of what i pay for EVERYTHING else in this great sport haha but if it helps me see my pins it will be worth it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you focus on the pin you will have a reference point. If you focus on the target you will have a destination. No one can get both crystal clear with out the aid of a lens...


Before I would buy a new peep, if you can try moving the sight farther out from the riser


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

okay ill try that first and see where i am after that.


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

try shooting with both eyes open


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> it's supposed to be that way. nobody i know of can clearly focus on two ojects with such distance between them. you're supposed to focus on the target as much as possible and fade in and out with focusing on the sight just a little. just let the sight float there and let her rip!


This is true to some extent but if it is as bad as he makes it sound then he will want to try a verifier or clarifier, maybe glass's or contacts or a different pin size could work. But everyone is different when it comes to archery.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

master hunter said:


> But everyone is different when it comes to archery.


Not as much as some people like to think.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> Not as much as some people like to think.


what do you mean?


----------

